

I Rented Apartments To Rent Out On Airbnb For Profit - marshallhaas
http://needwant.com/p/rented-apartments-rent-airbnb-profit/

======
kken
He did not include expenses for insurance, property damage, paying tax and so
on. And he still was only able to turn out a healthy profit in one of four
locations.

Does not look like a viable business idea to me.

However it may be a good way to lower rent or afford an oversized appartment.

~~~
cellis
Essentially, he's operating as a realtor, or landlord-as-a service. A broker,
a middleman, who smooths the process and reassures customers. It doesn't seem
very scalable, but if it doesn't take much time then great.

------
thebiglebrewski
Let me ask the question everyone else is - when will I have the time to do
this? Haha.

------
davidy123
Then one of your guests brings bedbugs and the nightmare begins.

~~~
robertpx
Or accidentally causes a fire which damages the building and the other tenants
property. His insurance would definitely not cover anything like that.

